

Peter Norvig - World's Longest Palindrome Sentence? - paran
http://norvig.com/palindrome.html

======
albertsun
Only a sentence in very rough terms as he's just stringing together an
arbitrarily large number of noun phrases. The palindromes are of the form:

S -> "A man", "a plan", (NP,)* "a canal, Panama!"

which I suppose you could call a sentence.

~~~
momotomo
Indeed. It's a fun exercise in coding but the output is very "monkey at
typewriter not producing Shakespeare".

------
percept
Not loading for me.

You guys know the Weird Al song, right?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nej4xJe4Tdg>

~~~
Groxx
Way more awesome. And I did not. Many thanks for the link!

------
gaelian
Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7e4IeWg...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7e4IeWgkyioJ:norvig.com/palindrome.html+http://norvig.com/palindrome.html&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a)

------
nakkiel
That's AFAIK the longest human-made palindrome but I'm sure there must be
longer ones:

<http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=830538>

I'd be glad to find longer ones!

------
jpeterson
Doesn't he have bigger things to worry about, like staying ahead of Bing
search quality, for one?

~~~
angrycoder
Sometimes programmers do things just for fun. Its helps stave off the urge to
bludgeon themselves to death with their own keyboard.

